# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Online Ordering System for Restaurants

## SilentBull

I'm doing a startup and I just finished the beta version of my product. It's an Online Ordering System for restaurants, and I'm looking for people who are interested in trying it out. You can add an embedded menu to an existing restaurant website, or you can pick a unique URL for your menu. The system takes care of processing the credit card payments, and sending the placed orders to the restaurant via fax or email. Automated phone calls are placed to notify the restaurant of any new orders.

Below is the link. If anyone is interested, let me know.

Ordah.com

----------

